# Aftermarket wheels... can we get a stickied thread ?



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I was just wondering how hard it would be to get a stickied thread that everyone that has aftermarket wheels can post pictures and some information such as size, brand, offset etc... I feel this would help the community so that people have a place to go and check out the different styles of rims and what they look like on our vehicle. There are plenty of post that have pictures, but not one centralized location. 

I have been on other forums and they have a thread just like this for everyone to show off there wheels. I believe that it would benefit most everyone and possibly cut down on the questions and people asking to photoshop wheels on to their car. 

Thoughts anyone ? mods ? 

I would like to keep the chatter to a min and only questions relating to fitment are allowed. if anyone else has suggestions.. please offer them up. 

Thanks,


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just about every Forum except the one I mod has a thread similar to this.


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Just about every Forum except the one I mod has a thread similar to this.


Yes sir, It is extremely common to have this among forums. It allows people to show off their rides and rims as well as help others to see what is available. 

we got 128 views and you were the only person that showed any interest. I guess it puzzles me, since I have seen all kinds of people post pics of their cars asking people what they think of them. 

oh well....


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that's a great idea. 

Create it, lay out some guidelines, shoot me a PM, and we'll sticky it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually reached out to the admin last year about lifting my max file upload size so that I can create a gallery thread. This thread would include photos of Cruzes from around the world with aftermarket wheels that I have collected. I never heard back. And I also never followed up.

If you visit SRTforums.com and go to the wheel and tire forum you will see a sticky of the wheel gallery that I produced while I was a member/moderator on that forum for many years.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm surprised we don't have one yet, considering the relatively few wheel choices we have.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I actually reached out to the admin last year about lifting my max file upload size so that I can create a gallery thread. This thread would include photos of Cruzes from around the world with aftermarket wheels that I have collected. I never heard back. And I also never followed up.
> 
> If you visit SRTforums.com and go to the wheel and tire forum you will see a sticky of the wheel gallery that I produced while I was a member/moderator on that forum for many years.


Wheel threads also give you out of the box ideas when it comes to other oem wheels. The steel wheels found on the Police Chargers fit on the 97-03 Regal

Haven't bothered on my forum because we don't have that many active users. Most action I get is spam bots digging up super old threads.


----------



## CruzeForDays (Aug 12, 2013)

I know this would help a lot for me. I just got my cruze about a month ago and I've never had to look for wheels in a 5x105. It's a weird pattern.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

There is one


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...28689-official-aftermarket-wheels-thread.html


----------

